# Brody in his new jean jacket vest harness



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I followed the advice here and decided that Brody needed a harness! Looked online and found this jean jacket one and thought I'd try it out. It fits great and he seems really comfortable in it. It's velcro around the neck and underneath and is really adjustable. We are getting ready to take a walk!! But wanted you guys to see him. 

I wanted to get more of him standing up, and took him outside, where all he did was run huge circles around the yard. But you get the idea.  It's the Doggles brand. I also ordered him a puppia, but it's not here yet. 

Oh, and the thing in his mouth is a KONA CHIP! His favorite snack.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh man you did good, he is just too darn cute with that on or off...I know hes a boy but darn hes a pretty Chihuahua


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

very cute, and it fits him perfect.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Oh that is too cute. It fits him so nicely! Brody is one handsome boy!*


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Kona chips?*

*Oh, I forgot to ask. What is a kona chip?*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kona Chips are pieces of dried chicken breast and nothing else. They are kind of like pringles in shape and size. Sort of between a dehydrated piece of chicken and jerky. They are firm. They are a super healthy treat since they are chicken and nothing else! No preservatives, etc. 

Brody is MR PICKY and doesn't like very many treats at all. He won't eat dog biscuits, etc. But he LOVES his Kona Chips! You can get similar chicken jerky products at petco etc. but a lot of them are made in China and have other ingredients added. These are just 100% chicken breast! 

Here's the website: http://konaschips.com/

Brodysmom


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh...too cute. It is the perfect fit also 

Lori


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

The Jerky chips that are made in China are dangerous, I read about it on the Kona web site. My Paco loves these chips as well. I have to say Brody is looking great that Nupro is doing well by him. Paco has the same smooth coat but he is mostly white. I am going to get him some nupro and see if I can get that Brody shine.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww brody looks sooo cute in his new jacket its lovely just like brody xxx


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

he's so shiny!


----------



## bnbjones1994 (Feb 25, 2009)

*awwww*

AWWWWWW, i read the thread about harnesses too, i went out nd got one but that vest is too cute. I gotta find something like that, ofcourse, maybe something in pink!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG.....his little jacket is really cute and he is too !


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

look at him pose!!!! love him!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

it looks like it was made for him! very cute!!!!!!!!! and he is a gorgous boy! how big is he currently? he looks like the same markings/color as the one I will be bringing home in 9 days!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

That harness is perfect!! I bet he's the coolest dog on the block


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jessicalynn said:


> it looks like it was made for him! very cute!!!!!!!!! and he is a gorgous boy! how big is he currently? he looks like the same markings/color as the one I will be bringing home in 9 days!


He's 3.8 pounds and holding. He's been that same weight for several weeks in a row. He's almost 6 months old. Can't wait to see pictures of your new little one!

Brodysmom


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys!


----------



## Princess Tia (Sep 27, 2008)

ohh, that's perfect!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im really liking that jacket!! hes a poser too


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice harness. Perfect for such a cute little boy.


----------



## Janbee (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG is he ever cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, he looks so adorable in his new harness. It looks great on him


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

EEEK...he is way too cute! I love his cool dude jean jacket.


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

I love it! He is one gorgeous boy!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I love him! He's so photogenic he is adorable! The harness really suits him x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

He looks sooooo handsome in his harness vest. I need to find some Kona chips for Zoey


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG he is soooooooooo unbelievably handsome. What a cool dude in his new harness.


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

What a handsome little man!! He does look comfortable in it.


----------

